# 90 min boil on BB pale?



## RelaxedBrewer (8/7/14)

I picked up a sack of Barrett Burston Pale in a bulk buy recently. Is it recommended to do a 90 min boil to reduce DMS with this malt as it is with pilsner?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/7/14)

Yeah, I does help reduce DMS. I have found It also benefits from a 90min mash aswell.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/14)

Definitely a long mash benefits. As to DMS I have never encountered it after five years of AG and many hundreds of brews.


----------



## mje1980 (8/7/14)

Yeah, I did 60min boils for the first few years of AG with pils malt and never noticed anything that tasted like DMS. I do 90 now, but not because of DMS issues.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (9/7/14)

Thanks guys,

I ended up boiling for ~1hr15. On a side note I also got my highest efficiency ever. Not sure if it wash the change of mash steps to mash a little longer or the malt.
Do other people get a high efficiency when using this malt?


----------



## Parks (9/7/14)

You should not be getting any DMS with that Pale malt even with a 30min boil. I believe you will only get it with the lightest of the light kilned pilsner malts.


----------



## Goose (10/7/14)

Apart from DMS reduction, what else do you achieve from a 90 min boil vs 60 mins, apart from a higher gas or electricity bill ?


----------



## jaypes (10/7/14)

Pale and pilsner malts are pretty much the same thing from BB. With high modified malts today dms is not really a massive problem


----------



## mje1980 (10/7/14)

Goose said:


> Apart from DMS reduction, what else do you achieve from a 90 min boil vs 60 mins, apart from a higher gas or electricity bill ?


I read it on the internet so it must be true, that's why I do it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/14)

JW malts, which are a similar beast, I've not had DMS issues with, either Pils or Pale Ale Malt.


----------



## sluggerdog (11/7/14)

mje1980 said:


> Yeah, I did 60min boils for the first few years of AG with pils malt and never noticed anything that tasted like DMS. I do 90 now, but not because of DMS issues.


What is the reason your doing 90 minute boils now then? 

Thanks


----------



## Parks (11/7/14)

Wort concentration is probably the main reason to do a 90min boil IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mje1980 (11/7/14)

I like to get a good violent boil before adding the hops, so I was boiling for 75 anyway, so I just went to 90 mins. I can't notice a difference in 60vs90 in flavour aroma colour etc but I just like to do it that way. Preference I guess.


----------

